# No trades - the day after in the JSOnlne



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The trade that didn't happen (yes!):



> Those Zach Randolph rumors wouldn't go away, and with good reason.
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks had serious discussions about acquiring the New York Knicks power forward before rejecting a proposed deal that would have brought Randolph and guard Fred Jones to Milwaukee in exchange for guard Charlie Bell, forward Bobby Simmons and center Dan Gadzuric, according to a league source.
> 
> ...


Deal with Knicks a non-starter


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> St. Francis - There will be no cavalry riding to the rescue of the Milwaukee Bucks.
> For the time being anyway, the team will not be blown up nor will it even be tweaked.
> 
> The National Basketball Association's trading deadline came and went Thursday as the Bucks went about their business of preparing for their rematch with the Detroit Pistons tonight at the Palace of Auburn Hills.
> ...


They are who we thought they were


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> It has been apparent for some time now that Larry Harris isn't coming back. The Milwaukee Bucks' general manager has made mistakes and, bottom line, the team hasn't had a winning record and is a ghastly 64 games below .500 during his four-plus seasons. He had his shot.
> 
> But to pin everything on Harris would be wrong. In fact, what happened - or, more accurately, didn't happen - Thursday as the NBA trading deadline expired was symptomatic of the franchise's ongoing problems.
> 
> ...


Hands tied, Harris a symptom of woes 

Kohl really needs to sell this team.


----------

